# New and painting space marines



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello everyone!

i've been looking over this forum for some time and it motivated me to start painting again.

i do not play the game, atleast not yet! but i used to paint the mini's alot when i was younger till i was 15 or so.

2 years ago i bought myself one of those marine starter boxes with three plastic's and painted those:



i dont like the black lines, also i think the grey is to white and the gun color i dont like anyway.
i'm gonna try again, i got 5 more plastic marines glued together and gonna start painting when i get home!

thanks in advance for any tips critics etc


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These look really cool, i like the colour scheme and if you want to go a little darker on the gry you might wanna be careful not to lose the nice highlight definition you have across their shoulder pads and knee pads. also if the grey is darker then i wouldn't worry too much about not liking the black, you'll need a colour as dark as the black to get the shading on the pads and eagle to come across. If you do want to stick with the lighter shade of grey then i would advise switching out the blacklining for a thinned down shadow grey wash on the edging. 

As for the gun, i'd change the colour completely, as it is it kinda gets lost against the body of the model, i'd look into contrasting colours to complement it. Maybe a red gore gun case with darker metallic sections or even dark angels green. 
I Look forwards to seeing these progress. Does the chapter have a name yet?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree that the black lining is to heavy and noticeable, but I really like the over all color scheme. Using a wash into the recesses instead of straigh chaos black will make this effect much more subtle and blended into the rest of the paint. I like the little bit of OSL on the front guys helmet from the targeter, or whatever that thing is, and as far as the grey goes I think that it complements the yellow nicely. The weathering on their feet is also very nice. Definitely looks like mud accumulated from the base terrain, so good job on that. 

I few tips though: I would thin your paints a bit more. There are some places where there are some very obvious brush strokes and thinner paints will solve this problem for you in the future. I would also agree with you that you should change the color of the bolter housing, black would work nicely IMHO. 

All in all some really nice looking marines. Good job mate.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

overall they aren't terrible and you did a bang up job on the yellow! I do think the drybrushing is very harsh and would benefit from a light glaze or wash of black or something else... It would eliminate the harshness of the drybrushing.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

For just getting back into painting you did a bang up job, I took a 2 year break recently and I know how much of a pain in the ass it is knocking the rust off. I agree with painting the bolter a different color. I see a couple mistakes that need touch ups, around the mouth grill mainly. You could probably water the yellow down a bit on the layers, it will get you a better transition on the blending.


----------



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks for the replies and helpfull tips!

i started three new ones yesterday i will try to post some wip pics.

i dropped the orange as a bottom layer for the yellow and now use the yellow foundation paint instead. i think the end result looks more realistic.
also i dropped the blacklining and i'm now trying to create a more realistic look and shade by layering from a dark grey to light only.

i was just wondering.. how long would it take you guys to paint three marines?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

se7en said:


> i was just wondering.. how long would it take you guys to paint three marines?


It depends on the painter and the quality. I personally take quite a while to paint a marine, maybe 6-8 hours on a single marine over a few nights.

Members who are experienced commission painters like sonofhorus and odin's grandson seem to knock out good to amazing quality paintjobs in virtually no time at all.

you get faster with practice, but just focus on the quality you want. It takes as long as it takes.

Your minis look good, it's just the bolters, grey highlights and black lining that looks a bit off, but you seem to have taken all that onboard so i'm looking forward to seeing the next batch


----------



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

hello again!

i painted three more marines and i like em better this way.
i dropped the harsh white drybrusch and also the blacklining.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Those are some nice looking marines mate! I definitely like the layered look more than the dry brushed look, and the darker color palette really appeals to me. Good work all around!


----------



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

so i got some more pics if you guys dont mind?





































some progress pics of my first scout...

i thought i could post em this way so maybe some of you could give me some tips..

thanks in advance!

i will post more if you guys like


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

se7en said:


> so i got some more pics if you guys dont mind?


Pics are always good so no, we don't mind at all.




se7en said:


> i thought i could post em this way so maybe some of you could give me some tips..
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> i will post more if you guys like


The only thing that really catchs my eye at the moment is the cloth on the pants. It may be the photos, but the cloth on the pants looks a little flat. The shading is nice, but I think that it could stand one more blended highlight on the most prominent areas, like the tops of the knees. Like I said I cant tell there is a highlight there, but I think the photo may be drowning it out. 

Other than that the yellow and the skin look very nice. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks for the replie!

there is a highlight but i can make it more visible.. 

i have some more pictures.. they arent that good beacause of bad light and flash but still want to share...





































i do feel they look better in real life.. they seem messy on the pics.. i will work on that for the next bunch.

commment and critcs are welcome!! thanks in advance


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Not much to say other than I think they look great! My only suggestion right now would be on the guy with the little bump things on the shoulder pad, I would make those a different color. gold or silver perhaps. Those just cry out for some definition. Keep up the good work mate! I have enjoyed following your progress so far:good:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice looking! Keep up the great work


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

clean and nice!


----------



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

hey there!!

thanks alot for the compliments!

i got some more progress pics.. scouts WIP

you guys think the green is wrong? i think it looks allright with the yellow..


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The green isn't the color I would have chosen personally, but I think it works ok if you like it. I would have gone with a muted blue perhaps. Models are still really nice looking man! Look forward to more!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Scout's looking good!

The marines are looking sharp as well. I think your roman numerals were pretty clean on the first batch of marines. I'd recommend bringing them back for the new guys.

Your highlighting and shading look good. And I love the bone chest-eagles. The last imperial marine army I painted was a crimson fist force, and I painted their chest-eagles bone, and it worked really well. Especially with darker models, it adds some contrast to draw the viewers eye into the center of the model.

The glow effects on the old guys looks pretty good, as do the eyes on the new ones.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't let anyone fool you, green always goes with gold.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm impressed, they look amazing for a new comer!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah for being first mini's those are amazing. My first marines were awful.


----------



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

it's been over a week since my last update because a lack of money and a broken camara ...

anyway i did painted my first ever captain!

i got my hopes up but i'm kinda dissapointed with the end result.
it was a good learning experience tho but there are alot of things i will do different.. i rushed the paintjob because i wanted to join the dutch painting comp.. ( i didnt have the guts to do it in the end tho )

here are the pics...



















also i started a new (extra) army.. preview pic:









thanks for any tips and comments guys! happy to share!


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

your painting looks awesome  what colours did you use for the marine chest eagles?


----------



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

hi and thanks man!

its done with vermin brown, bleached bone, then a devlan mud wash carfully apllied in the recesses, bleached bone again and a liitle bit of white.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

se7en said:


> hi and thanks man!
> 
> its done with vermin brown, bleached bone, then a devlan mud wash carfully apllied in the recesses, bleached bone again and a liitle bit of white.


Thanks mate  were any of those mixed or just painted one after the other? And highlighted last?


----------



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

the where not mixed... 

i applied them in thin layers one after another.. because the paint is thin the brwon will show true the first layer of bleached bone for example..

so you can just keep addaing layers to your liking depends on how "white"you want it to look i guess


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks mate the reason I asked is it's the exact colour I want on my chaplains chest eagle


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am not really sure what there is to be displeased by with that model. I think that it came out really nice. I only have two suggestions. The lightning claw looks really nice, including the OSL, and this may be more personal preference than anything, but I think that the colors for the power cables and the color for the claws should perhaps be in the same group, the claws blue or the cables green. I doubt there is any real way to change that now without a lot of work, but something just felt incongruous about it to me. 

The only other thing was the freehand on the banner. It looks a little lopsided and asymetrical. Just a bit of clean up work on that should sort it. 

All in all though it is a really nice looking piece.


----------



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

hey there!
i created some terrain to place my marines on..
hope you people like it 





































also i finished the skin of my firt 5 ork boys....
... cant find the pic.. will post later!
cya!


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

That looks great  I'd love to do scenery but wouldn't know how to start.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice job on the water effects. Nice piece!


----------



## Tunasandwich395 (Dec 13, 2010)

Woah! These are amazing for a beginner! Better than anything I've done, and I've been practicing for months!


----------



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

gday guys!

i finished my first ork.. or almost did. i noticed later that the pics aint perfect i will try better next time.




























hope you guys like em, and can give me some tips and comments


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The orks look great man! I really like the flesh tones.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

very nice  im impressed!


----------



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

hi guys!

i would like to share a little updat on my painting...
.. it's been slow since my little girl is taking up most of my time.. ( 10 weeks old now )

anyway, the forst 5 boys are finished, and i have alot of stuff ready to be painted!

thanks in advance for any tips and comments


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Flesh tones on the orks are really good, and that's a wicked yellow. keep it up!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The yellow is really awesome looking! Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Great work on everything so far. I like the space marine paint scheme, very effective. The yellow looks great -- its a hard color to pull off and you did a good job!


----------



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks for the comments guys!!

i tried painting yellow in a couple of different ways.. once you got it, its fairly easy..

the most easy way to go i think is:
tausept ogre > golden yellow 50 / 50 yanden darksun > shade wirth watered down dark flesh > then i add white to the golden yellow mix for the first highlight, and a final highlight with more white...

i case somebody likes to know


----------

